# WYSIWYG html editor for OS X?



## Spencedawg (Sep 30, 2001)

I'm relatively new to Mac's, and I haven't been able to find any HTML editors for OS X. I currently use Macromedia DreamWeaver 4 on my PC's, but as far as I can tell it doesn't work in OS X yet.

Can anyone recommend one? I don't need anything fancy like DreamWeaver 4, as I'll just be doing light design on my laptop (ibook), just something that'll save me a bit of time coding all the HTML by hand.

Thanks!


----------



## jwblase (Sep 30, 2001)

The only one to really use for now is Mozilla/Netscape 6.1  There is no other ones that I've found, and I've been looking for awhile.  I wish that OmniGroup would release one, but no go.  I asked them.


----------



## Leonis (Sep 30, 2001)

BBEdit...but this one is text based editor unfortunately


----------



## HECTORdaBIZATCH (Oct 1, 2001)

Lol, this isn't the answer you are looking for, but...

Why not write HTML by hand?

It's more effecient, cleaner, and gives you more control. Plus, it's not really more time consuming than WYSIWYG, especially if you use an editor with good HTML editing tools like BBedit (pro, not lite).

I find it more of a pain to use something like Dreamweaver because I usually want very specific HTML pages, and ya never know what those editors are going to spit out. But, that's just me...


----------



## Spencedawg (Oct 1, 2001)

Darn, I was hoping there was one out there I was missing. I really love DreamWeaver, but I don't want to buy another copy until it runs native in OS X. I tried tricking the copy I have for my PC into installing on my iBook, but I couldn't get it to work.. Hey, it worked with Quake 3 that way 

Thanks anyway guys..


----------



## Spencedawg (Oct 1, 2001)

HECTORdaBIZATCH - I was typing my original response when you replied. 

The reason I like WYSIWYG is for speed mostly. DreamWeaver actually spits out pretty clean code, and for me at least, in a fourth of the time. 

Second, I use lots of tables and nested tables. That takes a lot of time to write out and gives me a headache sorting it all out. Most of the HTML I create is a frontend for PHP scripts, so yes, it would make sense to write the code by hand if it weren't for all the tables.


----------



## Jeff Ulrikson (Oct 1, 2001)

Instad of spewing forth a line of $hit or giving you my unsolicited personal OPINIONS like the other respondants, I'll actually answer your question...

The answer is NO.  There currently is NOT a WYSYWIG HTML editor for Mac OS X.

I've been waiting for one myself for quite some time.  There USED to be one INCLUDED with Mac OS X in one of the DP (DP3 if I remember correctly).  It dissappeared with the PB and didn't work in any future version even if you had the previous version.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 1, 2001)

My personal opinion is this:
Use pagespinner! Its a nice little shareware app that is just beatiful to do HTML coding with   And no its not WYSIWYG 



Admiral


----------



## vic (Oct 1, 2001)

i have dreamweaver 4 on my mac, it's an os9 application but works perfectly in osx (under calssic) if u don't know what i'm taliking about don't wory, boot in os 9 install it, go back to 10 and u can open it like any os x app, and use it! i use it with fireworks, waht i recomend is 9.2 and 10.1 , os 9 app will work 99% as fast in os x as in os 9. I can't wait till it coems out for os x but until then thsi will have to do for me, sinece i don't feel like booting back to os 9 anytime soon


----------



## tony (Oct 2, 2001)

Has anyone tried WebDesign for Mac OS X?

http://www.ragesw.com/webdesign/

If so, what do you think?

-tony


----------



## Spencedawg (Oct 2, 2001)

Again, thanks for all the suggestions guys.

Vic - yea, I know DreamWeaver 4 works in Classic Mode, but its expensive and I don't want to fork over my few hundred bucks for it until it will work without having to go into Classic. 

Tony - I tried that one out, and it looks ok, but its not quite what I'm looking for. 

I guess I'll have to keep producing the HTML on my PC. Too bad really, I love having the Unix core so I can test my coding (PHP/MySQL) as I go.

Oh well.. Thanks again!


----------



## heibert (May 31, 2010)

There is a version of DreamWeaver for MacOS X 
http://www.adobe.com/products/dreamweaver/


----------



## DeltaMac (May 31, 2010)

heibert - did you notice this thread is from nearly 9 years ago?


----------



## ScottW (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol


----------

